# PA - Harrisburg/Mechanicsburg/Carlisle



## smetzger (Sep 30, 2003)

Hi, I am looking for a couple of players or DM for the Harrisburg/Mechanicsburg/Carlisle area.

We have 3 people so 2 more would be ideal.

2 of our players are moving so we may either start a new campaign or we will continue the existing one.

Thanks,
Scott Metzger
yoyodyne@webweaver.zzn.com


----------



## smetzger (Oct 9, 2003)

bump


----------



## jezter6 (Oct 21, 2003)

Hrmm...*bump*

I live up north, just past hershey...but I'm willing to travel a little to play. What are you guys playing?

I guess I could get back into D&D (About 15 years so far...), but I'm really interested in playing d20 modern or spycraft, or something other than D&D. I'll still play D&D if it's the only choice to stay in gaming of course.

Drop me an email: alan@neogodless.com with some info.


----------

